# anyone got hedgehogs?



## bobbymoore (Oct 24, 2011)

ive got a little baby hedgehog but im having trouble with his diet anyone got anything good for a diet?


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 24, 2011)

Try blue buffalo cat food. It is all natural, good quality, high protein, which they need. You want to look for a good quality dry food, with 30-35% protein, And small mealworms as a treat.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

I think that I can help you. I bred hedgies for years! 1st I have to ask... What type do you have?? Egyptian... African Pygmy???


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 24, 2011)

How young.. They are insectivores.. But will really eat anything..most feed dry Cat food as staple.. But really anything high in protein and low in fat will work..lean meats... But be careful they get fat fast...and some veggies..no fruit , No dairy or you'll have a mess..


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I think that I can help you. I bred hedgies for years! 1st I have to ask... What type do you have?? Egyptian... African Pygmy???



hes a African Pygmy


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a little white one, her name is Sonnet. She eats "The Good Life" indoor cat food and occasionally some nuts and greens.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I have a little white one, her name is Sonnet. She eats "The Good Life" indoor cat food and occasionally some nuts and greens.



Well.. Kristina has made the most sense in this thread.
The little white one sounds adorable


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

Excellent choice. They are the best! As someone mentioned earlier a high-quality cat food is best. Mine also would "snack" on meal worms. I also would give them fruits & vegetables 3x/wk: Apples, carrot, sweet potato, squash. A regular rabbit water bottle is good for water. 

Put a hide box in the enclosure... it makes them feel secure. I used a sawed off piece of pvc. NEVER use cedar as a substrate b/c it causes respiratory problems... use pine. Don't forget to give them a plastic container filled with non-clumping clay kitty litter. They litter box train effortlessly! If you don't they relieve themselves in their substrate--same spot every time. I used a clamp lamp w/a black light to keep them warm @ night. My enclosure was a 40gal aquarium w/a screen lid.

Hold it as often as possible and it will tame quickly! They're a little grumpy if you hold them during the day b/c they're naturally nocturnal. It will let you know when it doesn't want to be held. They make a noise that sounds like sand being shaken in a bucket. I don't recommend keeping it in your bedroom b/c they make quite a ruckus at night... exploring, snorting, eating, digging. 

Good luck! You're gonna love it! They are AMAZING pets!


----------



## Neltharion (Oct 25, 2011)

My sister has hedgehogs. She feeds them something called Insectivore Fare or Zoo Fare. Its the same stuff that she also feeds her sugar gliders. Many zoos also buy this same food for their insectivores. I know a lot of people feed high quality cat food to hedgehogs, but I remember reading articles that warn hedgehog owners not to feed Iams in particular to hedgehogs. Something about it causes fatty liver disease in hedgehogs. She also gives them occasional mealworms, red worms, and crickets for treats.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2011)

My little gal has a blankie... I buy little soft baby blankets at the dollar store, throw them away and get a new one every couple of weeks as it becomes soiled.

On another note, I too use kitty litter in most of my hedgie's cage. She has a tray that her blanket it is in, and the rest of the floor is kitty litter. Makes it very easy to spot clean and removes any smell.

Here is a pic of my little girl... My husband named her "Sonnet" because it sounded close to Sonic  I adopted her from one of my fellow rescuer friends. When Brenda got her, her teeth were badly over grown from eating only soft food, her nails were overgrown, her little ears were all dried out and in tatters and her quills were falling out. She is all better now


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> NEVER use cedar as a substrate b/c it causes respiratory problems... use pine.



I would never use pine either, for any animal, for the same reason. Pine shavings release tons of toxic fumes. Aspen shavings would be much safer.


----------



## terryo (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn Kristina!! You keep amazing me with all your animals....and knowledge!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2011)

terryo said:


> Damn Kristina!! You keep amazing me with all your animals....and knowledge!



My mom calls me "garbage head..." I am one of those people that once I read or learn something, it sticks for good. Can be a blessing and a curse, lol.

I do have a lot of critters, that is for sure!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 26, 2011)

Kristina she is adorable. 
Aww. So cute.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Oct 28, 2011)

I have always wanted a Hedgehog, along with a Ferret, but they are illegal here. 

Very cute though!


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 28, 2011)

Are they friendly?
seen them in pet stores and they always seem defensive trying to push their spikes at you.
They are very sweet. In England they were on the paths at night and you had to make sure you didn't step on them-a different species I expect.
They ate earth worms for sure and hid in leaf piles to hibernate.We always checked any piles before a bonfire to ensure there were no hiding hedgehogs.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh,Lord! Now I want a hedgehog.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

We rescued a hedgehog that got attacked...it was a mess....
It was a wild one from england....
I kept quails at the same time.....so.... i sectioned of a massive rabbit hutch for him...We fead him catfood......slugs....earthworms.....beetles etc...
We disinfected his wounds bandaged him up....he was scarily very tame....
for excercise...we let him out for an hour or two in our garden as it was summer and warm out....
Our garden is all bricked so he could not of escaped....
We later released him and he returns to our garden in the warmer months every night....even to this day....
We know it is him because he has scars on him from the wounds...we leave water out and food


----------



## Kristina (Oct 29, 2011)

They are friendly, but they are easily scared and stressed. They curl up in a ball and hiss and shake their spikes as a defense mechanisim. They do tame down with regular handling, and they learn quickly to discern the hand that feeds them  Both of the ones that I have had were older and not tame when I got them, but they got better with daily gentle handling.


----------



## laramie (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't have any myself, but I think they are so cute. Congrats on your baby..any pics


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Oct 29, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> We rescued a hedgehog that got attacked...it was a mess....
> It was a wild one from england....
> I kept quails at the same time.....so.... i sectioned of a massive rabbit hutch for him...We fead him catfood......slugs....earthworms.....beetles etc...
> We disinfected his wounds bandaged him up....he was scarily very tame....
> ...



That is very cool!


----------

